

JIAKE I9500W Android 4.2 3G Smartphone $120.99 - arigbuy
http://www.arigbuy.com/htm-h9001-android-4-2-3g-smartphone-6-0-inch-qhd-screen-mtk6582-quad-core-1-3ghz-1gb-ram-4gb-rom-gps-dual-cameras-black.html
JIAKE I9500W Android 4.2 3G Smartphone 5.0 inch WVGA Screen MTK6582 Quad Core 1.3GHz 1GB RAM 4GB ROM GPS Dual Cameras White
Main Features:
Type: &lt;a href=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;htm-h9001-android-4-2-3g-smartphone-6-0-inch-qhd-screen-mtk6582-quad-core-1-3ghz-1gb-ram-4gb-rom-gps-dual-cameras-black.html&quot;&gt;JIAKE I9500W&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; 3G Smartphone &lt;a href=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;cell-phones.html&quot;&gt;cheap cell phone&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; 
OS: Android 4.2 
CPU: MTK6582 Cortex-A7 Quad Core 1.3GHz
GPU: Mali-400 MP
RAM: 1GB (971.68MB available)
ROM: 4GB (3.66GB available)
5.0 inch WVGA Capacitive (2-point) Multitouch Screen 
Network Frequency: GSM 850&#x2F;900&#x2F;1800&#x2F;1900MHz WCDMA 850&#x2F;2100MHz
Dual SIM, Dual Standby 
Dual cameras Front 1.9 MP Back 8.0 MP (the back one with flash light and auto focus)
Wireless Internet
Gravity&#x2F;Proximity Sensing System
FM&#x2F;MP3&#x2F;MP4&#x2F;Bluetooth&#x2F;GPS Function Supported<p>&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9946&#x2F;100.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9946&#x2F;101.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9946&#x2F;102.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9946&#x2F;103.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9951&#x2F;2.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9951&#x2F;3.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;img alt=&quot;&quot; src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arigbuy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;wysiwyg&#x2F;G510&#x2F;9951&#x2F;4.jpg&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
======
MrBra
Seems to be a really good deal... have you thought of any "cons" or major
missing feature?

I wish these oriental-market phones could be taken more in consideration by
those we-compare-all web sites...

It seems that to buy a good phone and save some money you need to transform
yourself in a phone-crazy teenager who watches all phone reviews on youtube...

